# Installation -> riessen Tastaturproblem

## -fanatic-

aaaaaalso,

am anfang zu sagen: bin gentoo anfänger und hoffe ich finde hier hilfe   :Sad: 

habe einen xp 2000+ mit nforce 2 board und na geforce 4 mx zusammengebaut und wollt mal auf die 40gb platte gentoo draufhaun.

nun folgendes problem:

die tastatur funktioniert noch bei der aktion...

boot: gentoo

...einwandfrei, danach (sprich ab dem ladebalken) gar nicht mehr -> keine reaktion mehr.

hab schon mit...

boot: gentoo dokeymap

(-> nur danach konnt ich ned 10 eingeben weil die tastatur nimmer ging  :Sad:  )

boot: gentoo noapic

boot: gentoo nousb

...versucht aber bringt gar nix. andere tastatur hab ich auch schon versucht   :Crying or Very sad: 

und das kurioseste: einmal hab ich auf die "d" taste öfters gedrückt und dann kam nach ca 20 sek EIN einizges "d".

das war allerdings nur bei einem der ersten installationversuche der fall; die anderen X-tausend danach hat die tastatur gar nicht reagiert.

bitte um hilfe

danke im voraus

fana

----------

## nodh

Ist es eine USB oder PS/2-Tastatur?

----------

## -fanatic-

ups, vergessen -> eine ps2 tastatur

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ist sie ja auch richtig angeschlossen?

----------

## -fanatic-

jup ist sie

bei dem boot: gentoo zeugs und im bios geht sie ja einwandfrei... erst ab dem "ladebalken" wo dann danach der textmodus kommt hackts...  :Sad: 

----------

## nodh

Versuch mal ein paar Bootparameter durch, ACPI aus und so  :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

im zweifel im bios mal "pnp os" sowie "apic" ausstellen. 

hth

----------

## -fanatic-

so nu hab ich folgendes ohne erfolg ausprobiert:

1)

boot: gentoo noapic

boot: gentoo noacpi

desweiteren hab ich...

2)

apic und dieses pnp zeugs

...im bios ausgeschaltet -> auch kein erfolg

3)

neu heruntergeladen und cd neu gebrannt -> auch da lag der fehler nicht

grad eben hab ichs mal wieder geschafft bei normalem boot ohne "zusatzparameter" ein einziges "h" zu schreiben - mehr aber auch nicht

verstehe nicht warum dass nicht geht und manchmal geht doch wieder ein einzelner buchstabe; hardware ist desweiteren 100% in ordnung

----------

## nodh

Hast du eine andere Tastatur zur Hand? Dann könnte man Tastatur oder PC ausschließen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

nodh:  *Quote:*   

> ...versucht aber bringt gar nix. andere tastatur hab ich auch schon versucht 

 

-fanatic-:

Versuch mal ein Knoppix zu saugen (http://www.knoppix.net/get.php) und schau ob du damit die selben Probleme hast.

Wenn ja, gehe ich von einem Problem mit dem PS/2 Anschluss auf deinem Motherboard aus oder irgend einer Einstellung im BIOS.

Wenn nein, hast du wahrscheinlich einen BUG gefunden.

----------

## -fanatic-

hehe,

also andere tastatur hab ich schon probiert -> gleiches problem

werds jetzt mal mit nem anderen linux versuchen.

also windows install und auch die tastatur im bios geht einwandfrei -> daher denk ich eher an ein gentoo problem  :Sad: 

----------

## -fanatic-

die vermutung hat sich bestätigt... unter knoppix geht die tastatur einwandfrei   :Sad: 

und nu?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Zuerstmal   :Cool:  Keine Panik!  :Cool:  ...

Im Prinzip ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Denn wenn alle Tricks hier nicht helfen kannst du gentoo auch von Knoppix aus installieren.

Link: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

Zuerstmal die Standardfrage:

- Du benutzt zur Installation die aktuellste 2004.3 LiveCD?

Dinge die du ausprobieren kannst:

- Während das Bild mit dem Ladebalken erscheint kannst du da F2 drücken und das Bild verschwindet?

- Wenn du an dem Punkt bist wo du was eingeben möchtest und nichts mehr geht, kannst du da z.B. mit ALT-F2, ALT-F3 etc. auf andere Konsolen Schalten? Wenn ja, funktioniert dort die Tastatur?

- Funktioniert die Tastatur wenigstens, wenn du beim starten statt "gentoo" "gentoo-nofb" wählst...

z.B. 

```
boot: gentoo-nofb
```

Wenn das alles nicht funktioniert und du die aktuellste LiveCD 2004.3 benutzt, dann steh ich auch vor einem Rätsel. In diesem Fall solltest du es mal mit der Knoppix Installation versuchen.

Gruss STiGGi

----------

## -fanatic-

Du benutzt zur Installation die aktuellste 2004.3 LiveCD? 

Antwort: Ja

Dinge die du ausprobieren kannst: 

- Während das Bild mit dem Ladebalken erscheint kannst du da F2 drücken und das Bild verschwindet? 

Antwort: Nein, da geht die Tastatur schon nimmer

- Wenn du an dem Punkt bist wo du was eingeben möchtest und nichts mehr geht, kannst du da z.B. mit ALT-F2, ALT-F3 etc. auf andere Konsolen Schalten? Wenn ja, funktioniert dort die Tastatur? 

Antwort: Nein, siehe Punkt 2

- Funktioniert die Tastatur wenigstens, wenn du beim starten statt "gentoo" "gentoo-nofb" wählst... 

Antwort: Werd ich mal Testen...

Ist das über Knoppix zu installieren schwierig... bzw. was ist anders zur normalen Installation?

----------

## -fanatic-

soooo

das mit den anderen kerneln hab ich auch ausprobiert -> ging wieder nicht

desweiteren hab ichs mit den parametern...

acpi=off

nofirewire

nohotplug (oder wie das hiess oO)

...probiert.  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

du kannst Gentoo problemlos von Knoppix aus installieren, ich habe das damals auch so gemacht. Im Prinzip ist es sogar ein Vorteil, weil du dann eine grafische Oberfläche mit grafischem Browsern (Konqueror) hast.

Die Installation selbst ist nahezu die gleiche, bis auf einige kleine Abweichungen, lies dazu in der alternativen Installationsanleitung unter "Knoppix", dort steht alles, was du zusätzlich beachten musst.  :Smile: 

ChrisM

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Quote:*   

> - Wenn du an dem Punkt bist wo du was eingeben möchtest und nichts mehr geht, kannst du da z.B. mit ALT-F2, ALT-F3 etc. auf andere Konsolen Schalten? Wenn ja, funktioniert dort die Tastatur?
> 
> Antwort: Nein, siehe Punkt 2 

 

Ist das jetzt eine Annahme von dir oder hast du das probiert?

Ich frage aus folgendem Grund: Es koennte sein, dass bei dir der benutzte Framebuffer probleme macht. z.B. habe ich heute beim herumspielen mit dem raedonfb es geschafft, dass ich "vermeintlich" nichts mehr eingeben konnte. In wirklichkeit ist der Framebuffer einfach nicht mehr geupdated worden. Als ich "blind" die funktionierenden fbset Eingaben gemacht habe und dann Enter gedrueckt habe, wurde zwar nichts ausgegeben, jedoch aenderte sich danach die Framebuffer Auflösung. Danach war alles wieder i.o.

Die neue LiveCD hat auf Konsole 1 diesen haesslichen Gentoo Hintergrund, auf den Konsolen 2, 3 etc. jedoch einen normalen schwarzen Hintergrund. Wenn du nun zwischen den Konsolen umschaltest (z.B. mit ALT-F2) und der Screen aendert sich plötzlich, dann würde das auf ein Framebuffer Problem hindeuten.

Die Eingaben deiner Tastatur werden dann zwar angenommen und ausgeführt, jedoch wird das auf dem Screen nicht mehr geupdated. Ergo: Es sieht so aus als wenn die Tastatur nicht mehr funktioniert....

 *Quote:*   

> - Funktioniert die Tastatur wenigstens, wenn du beim starten statt "gentoo" "gentoo-nofb" wählst...
> 
> Antwort: Werd ich mal Testen... 

 

Mach das... wenn du wirklich ein Framebuffer Problem hast, dann muesste es mit diesem Kernel funktionieren (gentoo-nofb hat KEINE Framebuffer unterstuetzung einkompiliert).

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das über Knoppix zu installieren schwierig... bzw. was ist anders zur normalen Installation?

 

Ueberhaupt nicht. Es ist einfach anders. So hast du z.B. auf der LiveCD das Tool "net-setup" drauf um deine Netzwerkkarte zu konfigurieren (IP Adressen von Hand eingeben oder DHCP). Unter Knoppix musst du das anders lösen.

Wenn du den Link  aufrufst, siehst du, dass nur einige wenige Punkte anders sind. Was bei 4. Installation von Stage 1 ohne Netzwerkzugriff gehört schon nicht mehr dazu...

Wenn du also anstatt die beschriebenen Punkte in der Gentoo Doku die aus dem Link durchführst sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Gruss STiGGi

----------

## Sas

Dass ab und zu mal ein Buchstabe durchkommt, klingt finde ich nicht gerade nach nem Tastatur-Problem. Läuft das System denn sonst problemlos oder bootet er gar nicht richtig?

----------

## -fanatic-

@stigmata_ch

ich hab das mit dem nofb ausprobiert weil ich mir schon sowas mit dem "blindschreiben" dachte, aber daran liegts auch nicht

-> kann nicht mit Alt+F2/F3 etc. rumswitchen

@sas

jo... das ist ja das, was mich so absolut wundert ... ansonsten läuft das system problemlos und bootet auch ganz normal

hab heute ja erst mal zum testen knoppix und danach auch win xp drauf nur um mal zu schauen obs an der hardware liegt... aber die gingen einwandfrei

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *-fanatic- wrote:*   

> @stigmata_ch
> 
> ich hab das mit dem nofb ausprobiert weil ich mir schon sowas mit dem "blindschreiben" dachte, aber daran liegts auch nicht
> 
> -> kann nicht mit Alt+F2/F3 etc. rumswitchen
> ...

 

Hmm... dann bin ich langsam ratlos... das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist folgendes zu probieren:

1) Im "boot:" Menu mal mit F2 schauen was man alles deaktivieren kann "nodhcp, nousb etc." und dann den gentoo-nofb mit allen diesen deaktivierungsoptionen gleichzeitig starten. Wenn es dann besser wäre, könntest du eines nach dem anderen davon weglassen, bis du die schuldige Option hast...

2) Wenn du deinen Rechner mit Knoppix bootest, dann öffne doch einmal eine Konsole und gib 

```
uname -r oder uname -a
```

 ein. Falls der dort verwendete Kernel 2.4.irgendwas ist, dann versuch mal Knoppix mit einem anderen Kernel zu booten. (Hab schon lange kein Knoppix mehr heruntergeladen aber ich bin der Meinung, dass da beide Kernel drauf sein sollten).

Wenn du dann auch Probleme hast, liegt es am Kernel 2.6. Dann bleiben dir nur zwei Wege:

1) Gentoo via Knoppix und dem Kernel 2.4 installieren....

2) Gentoo minimal LiveCD 2004.2 (~78MB) herunterladen und mit dieser CD dein Gentoo installieren (dass es eine aeltere Version ist hat auf dein System kein Einfluss!). In der Version 2004.2 ist der Standard Kernel "gentoo" noch ein 2.4er Kernel während die Kernel "smp" sowie "smp-nofb" die 2.6er Kernel sind.

Und wenn das alles auch nicht hilft, dann bin ich echt ratlos... 

Dann muessen die Profis ran   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruss STiGGi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@-fanatic-

Bez. Knoppix und verwendeter Kernel habe ich gerade unter der URL:

http://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/ftp/mirror/knoppix/knoppix-cheatcodes.txt

folgendes gesehen:

 *Quote:*   

> knoppix26 [Options...]              Boots with Kernel 2.6 (2.4 is default)
> 
> knoppix26 acpi=off                  Disable ACPI configuration in Kernel 2.6
> 
> memtest                             Run memtest86 instead of Linux

 

Also die chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass du wirklich ein Kernel 2.6 Problem zu haben scheinst....

----------

## Mark.M

@-fanatic- 

ich fürchte, dass Du -genau wie ich- von diesem http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2935 Bug betroffen bist.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand kannst Du nur:

          1) Finger weg vom 2.6er Kernel oder

          2) USB-Tastatur verwenden oder

          3) Kernel ohne ACPI verwenden.

Alle drei Varianten haben -zumindest bei mir- funktioniert.

Sollte jemand eine weitere Möglichkeit gefunden haben, bin ich sehr interessiert.

----------

## -fanatic-

jup habs etz auch gemerkt... die gentoo 2004.2 mit dem 2.4er kernel geht einwandfrei  :Smile: 

das mit dem acpi zeugs hat bei mir nicht geklappt, zur usb variante kann ich nix sagen - hab keine usb tastatur zur verfügung.

najo hab etz die 2004.2 version drauf und bin auch ganz zufrieden  :Very Happy: 

!! DANKE AN ALLE FÜR EURE HILFE !!

so long

fana

----------

## Blue_Zero

Habe auch so ein seltsames Problem, was aber mit sicherheit nichts mit der Hardware zu tun hat. Vor kurzem habe ich einen Teil meiner Hardware aufgerüstet. Nach dem ich die neue Hardware installiert habe, tauchte das gleiche Problem mit der Tastatur auf. Aber das komische dabei ist, dass die Tastatur zufällig mal da ist, aber auch mal nicht. Bis zum Bootloader (GRUB) ist alles super und die Tastatur funktioniert auch noch. Wird der Kernel geladen, bei mir ein (2.6), so ist je nach dem die Tastatur mal da, oder auch mal weg. Das komische dabei ist, dass dieses Problem vorher nicht bestand. Vorher habe ich einen P4 Celeron 2,4 GHz mit 400 MHz FSB  in meinem System drin gehabt, und das Problem bestand nicht. Jetzt aber habe ich einen P4 3 GHz mit Hyper Threading Technology drin, und einen FSB von 800 MHz, wo das Problem eben besteht.

Wie gesagt, die Tastatur ist zufällig nach dem starten des Kernels da oder auch nicht. Das gleiche passiert aber auch bei der Gentoo LiveCD. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass es was mit dem Kernel zu tun hat, denn ich habe eine Rescue CD mit Linux mit vielen Funktionen besorgt, da passiert auch das gleiche. Was sich hier aber unterscheidet ist, dass beim start des Kernels die Tastatur ausgeschaltet bleibt, bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt wird ein "Modul" oder was auch immer geladen "HotPlug" was weiss ich, dann funktioniert die Tastatur wieder.

Unter Windows funktioniert die Tastatur ohne Probleme, womit man auf jeden einen Hardware Defekt ausschließen kann.

Was noch zu sagen ist: Ich habe hier ein Asus P4PE-X board, vielleicht hat jemand ja das gleiche Problem mit einem Asus Board, der vielleicht eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu sagen: Bei meinem alten System (P4 Celeron 2,4 GHz) habe ich eine Stage 3 Basis Installation durchgeführt, und den Rest wie KDE usw. selber gebaut. Bei dem neuen System (P4 3 GHz) habe ich eine Stage 1 Installation durchgeführt. Weiß nicht ob es was damit zu tun hat, aber der Unterschied muss doch schon genannt werden.

Gruß

Christian

----------

